# Criminals around your shop / shop safety - security...



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

In the past we had had fools sneak up into the shop when nobody was looking / present and just take whatever they saw nearby...

Summertime heat / Shop doors wide open for ventilation / Crook hides behind the loading dock waiting to see you disappear into the breakroom and tools are GONE when you come back out... :furious:

Could also be a safety issue as you 'could' be working late at night with the door open and some fool come in and try to rob you...



My solution:


















Old pics - Dobermans are full grown now but you get the idea... :smile:

In the last year alone my Dobies prevented at least 3 different acts of potential theft. 

The last time I was standing around the middle part of the shop doing my thing and one dog was laying down at one end / One dog resting near the other end. I was alone at the time other than the dogs being there with me. I glanced over my shoulder to look towards the loading dock area and just barely happened to see a head pop up at the loading dock. (Guy was crouched down hiding there at the loading dock - A 'normal' person would not have been crouched down and 'hiding' - They would have been easily seen 'walking up' to the thing) Princess saw this head pop up about the same time I did and took off like a bat out of hell growling and barking the entire time - This alerted PH who took off as well. In less than a few seconds this fool had 2 full grown and pissed off Dobermans standing there at the loading dock to 'greet' him! :smile:

I asked the guy who he was and what he wanted. He said some crap about wanting to know if my vehicle was for sale? (this guy was on foot and did not drive up - I would imagine he was looking to 'steal' a vehicle and he did not appear to be the sort that had cash to BUY one) I asked the guy if he saw a 'for sale' sign anywhere on my vehicle... He replied, 'no'. I asked the guy if he wanted to see how good my dogs could jump from the loading dock to where he was standing... He replied, 'no'. I asked the guy if he knew this was private property and if he knew that he was tresspassing. He replied, 'no'. I asked the guy how fast he could LEAVE the property - He quickly got the hell out of dodge! :thumbsup:

My girls are like big black remote controls. They do what they are told INSTANTLY and without hesitation. Around customers or co-workers I have absolutely NO issues at all. Customers do NOT freak out when seeing a dog like this IF it responds to commands correctly. Nobody gets 'scared' of a dog that SITS and STAYS when the owner asks it to... Only 'untrained' or poorly trained dogs cause issues at workplaces in MY opinion. Most of our customers really seem to dig the girls! (especially the FEMALE clients/customers) Dogs pick up on body language and are friendly to 'good' people... God help you if you are a thief! :thumbsup:

Lady at the business next to us actually came over a few weeks ago and asked to 'borrow' one of my dogs for the day. Her husband had a full day doing deliveries / sales calls and she was stuck in the office all alone for most of the day by herself. They have had bums walk up off the street and bang on their door asking for money... Her husband is usually around to deal with these people but she does NOT like being up there alone with all the 'trash' floating around. I can't blame her. I 'loaned' her Princess to 'help her out' that day. (the meanest and most angry dog of the two I own - Princess is NOT fearful of anybody or any 'thing'... Listens better than any dog I have EVER owned)

I worked HARD teaching my dogs to NOT take food from strangers or eat crap that I did not personally GIVE to them. You could not poison my dogs if you tried. You could toss a pile of bacon in front of them and unless I said it was cool - they would just SIT and STAY... Have tested them regularly with this. If I fix a sandwich and set it on the bench and walk away to do stuff - It WILL be there when I come back. Dogs tested DAILY with stuff like this... (dogs don't learn if not tested) Lady next door is 'allowed' to give my girls treats and Princess had no problems hanging out with her and 'protecting' her for the day...

I will post curent pics of them 'working' later.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Chesapeake Bay Retrievers were bred as gun dogs, waterfowl dogs, for the market gunners of the 19th Century.
I have two Reg Chessies. Muddy is a calm fool of a dog. Tia is just Nucking Futs. Don't even look sideways at our stuff.
She was bred to protect and like your working dogs, OnealW, somebody sneaks up and she's right there in their face.
I don't think she has any sense at all about what might be a fight or a fright. All the same to her.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Gary Beasley said:


> Wonderful!


 
Had a dog funny happen today at the shop! :yes:

We got a delivery of plywood and after we got the truck unloaded and I had signed for it my girl PH decides to get up on the back of the flatbed to snatch one of the cardboard corner protectors to have as a chew toy.

I was not paying attention and she was still on the back of the guys truck as he started to drive off! 

One of my Amigos noticed it and said, "Dog still back truck". 

I ran to go look and as the guy was driving off I just barely got to see her jump off the (slowly) moving flatbed and haul her ass back inside as fast as she could! 

I am guessing she did not want to go home with the guy! :smile:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I have an 85 pound Shepherd, and everyone knows it. I don't worry too much about my house being broken into. We are in a low crime area, anyway, but the presence of a big dog adds some security, and a lot of doggy love.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've had GSD's all my life. Every one of them were rescue dogs from the pound. My best was 115lb, that I had professionally trained dual personality. He was a shop dog. One morning going to the shop I see blood outside one window on the pavement, and broken glass.

When I got inside, he was there. I called the police and they deduced that he nabbed somebody, and didn't leave the shop, or returned into the shop. He wasn't cut at all.

In the rear of my bays at this one location, I had made swing out gates 6' high with wire mesh, and wood framed.The last bay was where the dumpster was kept outside. The city would back their truck up and pick up the dumpster and unload it. My dog didn't like big trucks, and especially one of the guys that would flick rocks at the gate to antagonize him. 

Well, he had enough one day and got a good run at the gate, hit it with both paws, and took the gate down to the ground. He stopped for a split second until he realized he could get out. That split second also made the guy outside aware that his time was up.

The guy jumped up on the truck and the dog jumped up and bit into the guy's knee high boots, and bit into his leg to the bone. The dog wouldn't let go, and was hanging off this guys leg thrashing back and forth. I called the dog out, and the guy had to go to the hospital.

Yes, the guy tried to sue me, and wanted the dog put down as dangerous. All the police in that district knew the dog, because he was trained where their K9's were trained. After the police took statements from me and my employees, funny thing, the truck driver told the truth about the guy throwing rocks and intimidating the dog. 

In lieu of dogs, and when I moved to a larger shop with more openings, I went with the accordion type gates.
.















 







.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Great stories there!!! Thanks!!

Got to get me another dog - had a Belgian Sheepdog back in the day. Put a lot of meter readers on top of their trucks in his time.

LT


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> The guy jumped up on the truck and the dog jumped up and bit into the guy's knee high boots, and bit into his leg to the bone. The dog wouldn't let go, and was hanging off this guys leg thrashing back and forth. I called the dog out, and the guy had to go to the hospital.
> 
> Yes, the guy tried to sue me, and wanted the dog put down as dangerous. All the police in that district knew the dog, because he was trained where their K9's were trained. After the police took statements from me and my employees, funny thing, *the truck driver told the truth about the guy throwing rocks and intimidating the dog. *
> 
> .


 
Great story!

Around here, The law is clear about people 'provoking or harassing' dogs and what happens if they get bit.

The fool that was provoking your dog would have not have had a chance in any court here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Loganville Tiger said:


> Great stories there!!! Thanks!!
> 
> Got to get me another dog - had a Belgian Sheepdog back in the day. Put a lot of meter readers on top of their trucks in his time.
> 
> LT


If you get a Doberman you will end up having one around you for the rest of your life. Like big black remote controls... They always fall in the top ten list of 'smartest dog breeds'. Ususally rank around number 5 on the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

A while ago I was taking a walk in the neighborhood. I turned down a different street than usual. Walking on a narrow sidewalk next to a low wood picket fence. A medium size dog (50 pounder) comes charging off the porch across the yard and hurls himself against the fence, paws on top of the fence and head hanging over. He's going to tear me apart if he can get at me. I'm a dog lover but I am not happy. I aim a tremendous kick at the dog's head. He easily pulls his head back and my foot crashes into the fence. With that about three feet from where we are standing a gate in the fence swings wide open. The dog and I make eye contact. Before I can even begin to process this new development, the dog is back across the yard and he dives under the porch.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

My dog Teddy sounds like this big old junkyard dog while a stranger approaches , but he'd be the first one to roll over for a belly rub once they'd get in. But, I'd rather have him be that way!:laughing:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I love dogs and, I really enjoy these stories. 
Good, well trained dogs are probably the best security measure available. Certainly the least expensive (for the security provided) and most enjoyable. Some might actually talk to an alarm box or scratch it behind the ear, though. :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I was going through some old pictures, and the adage...no pics, didn't happen made me scan these of the only Doberman I ever had. German Shepherds have been my dogs since I was a kid. They all were easy to train and were fantastic guard and protection dogs. 

I had a friend that got deployed in the early 70's and he had this Dobie, but couldn't take her with him. So, he gave her to me. He never told me squat about her. She was young in the pictures, and totally untrainable. I worked with her for hours on end, and I think she had memory lapses.

I even signed her up where I had a few GSD's trained. I thought they could do wonders with her. They were the trainers for K9's for several police departments and the Sheriff's department. With my high hopes for her, she flunked out. I've never had a dog that couldn't be trained even basic obedience, except for this dog. She was very good at passing gas though. Now that might be some kind of deterrent for a thief. 

So, bottom line, she was just plain disappointing, but was a very loving dog. I would never get another Dobie.
.


























.


----------

